# meca 2x event may 20th columbus oh



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

What - meca 2x event

When - Sunday may 20th 1pm - 6pm

Where - columbus motor speedway 1841 williams road columbus oh 43207

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/5-20-12OH.pdf


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

this is the 2nd event of a meca 4x weekend fyi


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

comin


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Who could pass up a 4x weekend event?

Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll more than likely be there.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

ohio is for lovers after all


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Gotta get those points for Finals.

Chuck


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

80+ degrees on showday, no sign of rain


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be there for both days. Can't decide if I stay in Columbus (don't know anyone there) and do some tuning and just hanging out. Or make the drive back and forth to Cleveland???

Chuck


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Cleveland's 2 hours away so it'd prolly be easier to stay somewhere here. Both shows are about 2 miles away from each other so get a hotel close by and you're set. It would cost the same in gas for one nite in a hotel


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

it goes down tomorrow!!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep. I'm looking forward to this show


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't wait to hear some Team AP / Team Zapco performance.

Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

stereo_luver said:


> Can't wait to hear some Team AP / Team Zapco performance.
> 
> Chuck



Sure, Can I hear some TEAM DIYMA, btw: you get your new JL slim sub yet?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good luck tomorrow, fellas.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

A good day for an event. Thanks to Donovin Gleaton & South Side Audio for hosting the event. It was a scramble to get everything judged and presenting awards in the time that was allowed. But the judges made it happen with the larger than expected crowd.

Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes excellent show, and judging went pretty fast, got to meet lots of SPL guys also.

I had fun even though I had a issue 1 hour before I arrived. 

Got some Points that's all the matters.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

man i didn't expect that many SQ people (not that it was alot, but this is bass-heavy Ohio). But very good to see more SQ competitors and new faces Dave and chuck! I'll email you back sometime today too dave. I went right to sleep once i got home last night


----------

